# European Delivery then Performance Delivery



## lookinforb (Nov 19, 2009)

Am I correct in understanding that we can do ED then have it shipped from Munich to the Performance Center free of cost? And that we won't have to go to Munich to sign for the vehicle, it will be shipped to SC and we can sign there?

If anyone has specific details, please let me know, I read the wiki but either overlooked this or it didn't specify.


----------



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

lookinforb said:


> Am I correct in understanding that we can do ED then have it shipped from Munich to the Performance Center free of cost? And that we won't have to go to Munich to sign for the vehicle, it will be shipped to SC and we can sign there?
> 
> If anyone has specific details, please let me know, I read the wiki but either overlooked this or it didn't specify.


you have to go to munich thats how you get the deal.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You'll have to take actual delivery of the vehicle in Germany. You can have re-delivery done at the PCD or at your dealer.


----------

